# Speed Targets for Racing Boats



## jpetz (May 5, 2002)

Who knows where we can get the speed targets for a Santana 525, a small keelboat racer bulit by WD Shock. 

Called the manufacturer and they do not have them. The class association seems a bit limited. 

Someone told me USSailng has them for a hefty price? Any help you can provide would be great! Thank you. Jim


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

US Sailing is the place to go. On their website they list the classes they have the polar information on, and how much they cost.


----------



## jpetz (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Paul, you are correct they do have listings for many many classes, even several Santanas but not the 525 class. Thanks for the info, now I know where to direct others. Any other ideas? Thanks. Jim


----------



## dougc (Oct 23, 2000)

Jim, while you''re waiting/looking for your polars, try this...

For 10 knots and less of true wind, don''t sail any lower than 145 degrees.

For every knot over 10 knots true, you can sail another 5 degrees deeper.

Got this from an article written by someone that generalized what he discovered by analyzing many polars.

Good luck!

Douglas Chew
s/v Challenger - Merit 25
SF Bay


----------



## jpetz (May 5, 2002)

Hey, Thanks Douglas. Sounds like a good rule of thumb for off the wind since it is based on analysis of many boats. 

First race of our season is next week, will try this out starting then. Really appreciate the tip!

Jim


----------

